# testing lotion



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone get their lotion lab challenge tested? If so, what lab do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I used a place in Chicago, several gals were using it and there was a thread about it on soapdishforum.com they have changed their name, something like thedish or?? Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

www.thedishforum.com


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

got this of the dish. and is a quote from Southern Soapers
(Here is a link to Cindy Jones micro services. I forgot to add it to the GMP 101 thread, but I have recommended her at all the presentations I have done at gatherings this year. She is very affordable. You can get both the APC and the YF studies done for $30.

http://www.sagescript.com/microbiologyservices.htm

If you send in 5 samples (perhaps you do 5 cosmetic products for resale) then the cost lowers to $25 per study set.

On the batch/lot number on the products you sell to your customers. Sell the oldest batch numbers first. This way, if Jane Doe calls you and says "my lotion has mold", you can say "What is the batch number on the bottom of the bottle... that little sticker with the strange number code?". She tells you the batch number/lot number (I will explain lot in a minute). You pull your formula book and you can see you made her batch/lot on say Aug of 2008. Your log book also says the date you sold out. Now you know the span of time to go back to order invoices and contact all those customers you have shipped that batch/lot number to.

Lot numbers. Ok.. you decide to make up a 5 gallon batch of lotion cuz you are sick to heck of spending $30 on APC/YF for 1 gallon batches. Reduces costs and increases margin if you can lower your testing cost by making larger batches. Cool. But you don't want 5 gallons of XYZ fragranced lotion! So, after you do APC/YF testing you decide to prepare 12 bottles of Rose fragranced lotion, 12 bottles of Citrus fragranced lotion, 12 bottles of Sandalwood vanilla Lotion, and 12 bottles of Lavender EO lotion. But you can not give each fragrance set the same batch number. So you start with the batch number and then extend it with a set of numbers or add a second set of numbers that indicate the LOT NUMBER. Give each fragranced portion its own lot number. It can be Alpha, alpha numberic, or numeric. So your main batch might be 12CBL09 (december cocoabutterlotion 2009) and the lot number can extend that to give you a number like 12CBL09-LAV (lavender) or you could use 12CBL09/001 (where you know 001 = lavender grosso vs the lavender bulgarian you also have), or you can put Batch #12CBL09 / Lot #12LG08E where that lot number gives you the December Lavender Grosso - 2008 from Essential Oil University

By using batch/lot numbers on the outgoing product and keeping your log book to record what you are making, you can pinpoint problems on your batch or lots.)


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Should the test come back negative for any ?
Aerobic plate count (APC) - enumeration of bacteria present in a sample

Fungal/yeast count (F/YC) - enumeration of fungi (mold) or yeast present in a sample


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Snow Drift Farms also sells a home test kit. Not sure how it compares to sending it out though.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a friend who teaches chemistry. I am going see if she can test it for me.


----------

